# man with a lathe wanted



## woodcarver (13 Jan 2014)

Is there any one near yeovil could turn me some bushes for a mortiser?

Many thanks


----------



## seaco (13 Jan 2014)

Maybe you could put sizes and how complex they are perhaps a photo of the bushes to give people an idea of what you want, just a thought!


----------



## AndyT (13 Jan 2014)

Also, what material do they need to be? Do they need to be hardened?

I'm imagining something that would fit in a jiffy bag, so I don't really see the need for the maker to be near Yeovil.


----------

